# UMass/Lowell Academy Trained Police Officer



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*University Police Officer - Academy Trained (Multiple Positions)*
Institution:
*University of Massachusetts Lowell*

Location:
Lowell, MA

Category:
Admin - Police and Public Safety

Posted:
05/17/2021

Type:
Full-Time









*General Summary of Position:*
The University of Massachusetts Lowell Police Department is a full-service police agency that serves the University Community and operates 24 hours a day, seven days a week. University Police Officers perform a full range of police duties to insure the safety and security of the University community and property. 
Women and underrepresented minorities are strongly encouraged to apply.
*Minimum Qualifications (Required):*

Must be a U.S. Citizen, 21 years of age or older
Must have Class A LTC Firearms License or the ability to obtain one
Must possess a valid driver’s license
The ability to work effectively with diverse groups
*Preferred Qualifications:*

Bilingual preferred
*Special Instructions to Applicants:
Required:*

_Must pass a screening process that includes a background investigation, oral interview, physical fitness test, psychological exam, medical and drug exam_
_Certified candidates are expected to fulfill 1 year of service. If an employee fails to fulfill their required year he/she will be required to reimburse the University for their costs (not including the employees salary)._
Only internal International Teamsters Union Local 25 Bargaining candidates will be considered during the first 10 business days of the posting. All other candidates will be considered after that period.
This is an International Teamsters Union Local 25 position, Grade 15E - Step 1.
Review of applications will begin immediately and continue until the position is filled. However, the position may close when an adequate number of qualified applications are received.
Please include a resume and cover letter with your application. Names and contact information of three references will be required at the time of application. 

*APPLICATION INFORMATION*
Contact:
University of Massachusetts Lowell

Online App. Form:
http://explorejobs.uml.edu/lowell/en-us/job/508328?&lApplicationSubSourceID=11250


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Teamsters at a U/Mass PD? Yeah babee........FUCK SSPO! FUCK AFSCME!!!!!!
When is Massasoit and Salem State and the others making the switch!?!?


----------



## Roy Fehler (Jun 15, 2010)

mpd61 said:


> Teamsters at a U/Mass PD? Yeah babee........FUCK SSPO! FUCK AFSCME!!!!!!
> When is Massasoit and Salem State and the others making the switch!?!?


One thing I’ll say about the Teamsters; the MDC Police were Teamsters, and when a Met cop got suspended for a year, the Teamsters got him a union job loading & unloading trucks during his suspension.

Not the most glamorous job, but he was able to keep his house.


----------

